# إنضمام مجموعة مشرفين جديدة لاسرة الإشراف



## My Rock (16 يونيو 2012)

نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُم


يُسعدنا الإعلان عن إنضمام مجموعة مشرفين جديدة لأسرة الإدارة في منتديات الكنيسة. الأخوة و الأخوات مشهود لهم بنشاطهم و تميزهم في منتدى الكنيسة. نأمل أن تصبالخطوة هذه في الرقُي و الحفاظ على المنتدى بأفضل صورة ممكنة.


الأخوة الأحبة الذي إنضموا إلينا هم:


الأخت  ‏كلدانية على *الملتقى الثقافي و العلمي*
الأخ  ‏aymondedعلى *المرشد الروحي*
الأخت أمة على *الاسئلة و الاجوبة المسيحية*
الأخ ‏Molka Molkan على *الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية*
الأخ صوت صارخ على *الشهادات*
الأخت +Nevena+ على *القصص و العبر*
الأخ ABOTARBO على *الصور المسيحية*
نصلي ان يستخدمهم الرب لمجد إسمه و ان يكونوا سبب بركة لكثيرين. فليبارك الرب هذه الخطوة و ليبارك منتدانا ليكون شمعة و منارة و خيمة لكل محتاج.

منتدى الكنيسة في توسع مستمر، مما يعني حاجتنا المستمرة لمشرفين جدد يساعدونا في الإشراف و الحفاظ على المنتدى. فنحن على دوام البحث عن مشرفين مميزين للأقسام المناسبة. فهذه كلمة تشجيع لكل من له رغبة في الإنضمام للإشراف، بأن هناك فرصة كبيرة لك في المستقبل القريب، ما دام هدفك هو المساعدة و الرقي بالمنتدى.

لتكن بركة الرب على الجميع

سلام و نعمة
*إدارة منتدى الكنيسة*


----------



## Critic (16 يونيو 2012)

الف مبروك ليهم كلهم
ربنا يقويهم على تعب الخدمة


----------



## marmora jesus (16 يونيو 2012)

الف مبروك
مجموعة جميلة جدا بجد
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم ويقويكم ويعوضكم
قولوا امين


----------



## mero_engel (16 يونيو 2012)

مبرووووووووووووووووك لكل الاحبه علي الاشراف 
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم وتثمروا فيها 
ويستخدمكم لمجد اسمه 
ربنا معاكم 
وعقبال الباقي


----------



## oesi no (16 يونيو 2012)

مبروك لينا على اشرافهم فى المنتدى
تستحقون


----------



## چاكس (16 يونيو 2012)

*ألف مبرووووك عليهم الاشراف
كلهم يستحقوا *


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (16 يونيو 2012)

*مبروك ليكم خدمتكم وربنا يقويكم على تعبها *:yaka:


----------



## marcelino (16 يونيو 2012)

مبروك مبروك​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يونيو 2012)

*مبروك لكافة المشرفين الجدد  ..... وليستخدمهم الرب لأجل مجد أسمه .....*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (16 يونيو 2012)

الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك   عليهم وعلينا 
وكلهم يستحقوا كده وزيادة

الف الف مبارك


----------



## aymonded (16 يونيو 2012)

حينما تُضع علينا الخدمة من الله الحي لموهبة الروح، تُصبح خفيفة حلوة على النفس رغم ما فيها من تعب ومشقة وسهر وبذل الدمع الثخين أمام الله ليعطي نعمة ويضرم موهبته فينا بنار الروح القدس المطهرة للنفس حتى نخدمه بكل برّ وتدبير حسن...

وعلاقتنا تنجح مع  الله وتكون على مستوى سوي وسليم، إذا  قمنا بأعمالنا الموضوعة علينا حسب  موهبة كل واحد فينا بكل أمانة والتزام، شرط  أن نعمل أعمالنا مضبوطة وحسب  أصولها المتبعة لنخدم بعضنا البعض بكل محبة  لتمجيد اسم الله الحلو، ونبذل  الجهد والعرق باستماته لضبط كل أعمالنا  وإخراجها في أفضل وأحسن صورة، وذلك  لأن كل أعمالنا في الأساس تُقدم لله القدوس الحي،  حتى الأعمال التي تبدو بسيطة وفي  العالم نعملها لأجل قيصر وبذلك نتمم وصية  المسيح الرب لنا [ أعطِ ما لقيصر  لقيصر وما لله لله ] بكل أمانة كأبن لله  في المسيح يسوع ....  
 

وحينما   نربط صلاتنا بأعمالنا يتقدس العمل والرب يمد يده ويبارك في كل نواحي   أعمالنا ليتمجد اسمه فيها ويشرق بغنى مجده علينا والكل يمجده بسبب ما نعمل   بإخلاص كأولاد لله أمناء للنفس الأخير ...
وفي الخدمة حينما نعمل  الأعمال لأجل الله بانضباط شديد وفي مخافته، أي التقوى، مع توبة عن أقل هفوة ومع سهر أمام الله دائم للنال تقديس النفس باستمرار وننمو فيه، مع الصوم  والصلاة بإصرار والتزام، تنتعش الخدمة لأنها أصبحت  بالله معمولة مقدسة  بالصلاة والصوم، وصالحة جداً لأنها تُعمل في خوف الله بالمحبة،  لذلك تُثمر  وتمتد وتكبر وتَعظُم جداً، ولكنها لا تمتد إلا بالمحبة الأخوية  والالتزام  بالصلاة أثناء العمل سراً وفي داخل القلب ...

فمبارك كل تعب يُقدم من أجل خدمة الله الحي،   ويبذل كل واحد فيها كل طاقته حسب مكانته وعمله الموهوب له من الله، لذلك   من الواجب اللائق أن أهنئكم، وجميع إخوتي في هذا المنتدى  على هذه الخدمة الموضوعه على كل واحد منكم، طالباً لي ولكم عزماً شديداً من الله لنقوم ونبني بالروح حسب مسرة مشيئة الله المعلنة لنا بالروح، لأن حينما نبني فنحن نحتفل  بالتعب والجهد المبذول  محبة في ملكنا الرب يسوع، الذي يمد يده ليُبارك  ويقدس كل أعمالنا أن  أخلصنا له وقدمنا على مذبح القلب ذبيحة الشكر وتقديم  ذبيحة تعبنا كل وقت  لتنزل عليها نار الروح القدس لترتفع لله كالبخور  العَطِر أمامه فيكون لنا  الطوبى لأننا عملنا بالهبة التي أخذناها من  الله...
وبهذه الروح علينا  أن نترابط في المحبة ونُعين بعضنا البعض على إنجاح أعمالنا، لأن كل أخ  عليه واجب أن يُنجح عمل أخيه، وذلك لأن العمل كله مترابط مع بعضه البعض في الروح الواحد والجسد الواحد لأجل تمجيد الله الواحد الذي به نحيا ونتحرك ونوجد، كونوا معافين في روح قيامة يسوع روح الخدمة والعطاء الدائم الذي يعلمنا كل شيء ويفهمنا الأشياء الموهوبة لنا من الله لكي نعيش بأمانة ونقدم كل شيء بفرح وبعزم صحيح ونحن حاملين صليب ربنا يسوع مستعدين للبذل للنفس الأخير كمعلمنا الصالح القدوس الذي علمنا أن نبذل حياتنا من أجله لكي نربحها فيه، كونوا معافين ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض آمين​


----------



## bob (16 يونيو 2012)

*الف مبرووووك لاخواتي المشرفين :flowers::flowers:
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 يونيو 2012)

مبروووووووووك  
ربنا يبارككم و يقويكم على الخدمة


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2012)

*Nevena
‏أمة
كلدانية
ABOTARBO
aymonded
مبروك الاشراف وربنا معاكم*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 يونيو 2012)

*الف مبروووووووووووك 
مجموعة زى العسل 
ربنا يستخدمكم لمجد اسمه *​


----------



## candy shop (16 يونيو 2012)

الف مبرووووووووووووك للمشرفين الجدد

ربنا يبارك خدمتكوا ويجعلها دايما مثمره 
​


----------



## كلدانية (16 يونيو 2012)

شكرااا جزيلا 
  اخي ماي روك وجميع المشرفين 
 للاختيارهم مشرفين جدد  لخدمة  هذا الموقع الجميل
انشالله اكون عند حسن ظن الجميع 
الف مبروك الاشراف  للمشرفين الجدد
الرب يبارك خدمتكم
واشكر جميع الاعظاء لتهانيهم  الحلوة والرب يوفقكم جميعا​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (16 يونيو 2012)

My Rock قال:


> الأخوة الأحبة الذي إنضموا إلينا هم:
> 
> 
> الأخت  ‏كلدانية على *الملتقى الثقافي و العلمي*
> ...




*الف الف مبروك على الإشراف إخوتى المباركين 
الرب يسوع يبارك حياتكم وخدمتكم لمجد إسمه القدوس 
ويعطيكم الوقت الكافى لتثمروا فى الخدمة 
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (17 يونيو 2012)

الف مليييون مبرووووك
بجد كلهم يستحقوا الخدمه
ربنا يكون معاكم ويبارك خدمتكم 


​


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 يونيو 2012)

الخدمة مسئولية، ربنا يبارككم جميعاً، صلوا لنا جميعا كي نكون على قدر المسئولية..


----------



## happy angel (17 يونيو 2012)

*ألف مبرووووك عليهم الاشراف
كلهم يستحقوا بجداره*​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (17 يونيو 2012)

الف مبروك ليهم الإشراف
فعلا كلهم يستاهلوا وكنت متوقع ليهم كده

ربنا يعينهم ع المسؤليه ف الخدمه ويستخدمهم لمجد اسمه

سلام الرب يكون معاكم ​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (17 يونيو 2012)

خبر مفرح جدا. ألف مبروك للجميع. اختيارات موفقة من روك.


----------



## grges monir (17 يونيو 2012)

الف مبروك
ونتمنى للجميع النجاح والتوفيق فى وضعة الجديد


----------



## zezza (17 يونيو 2012)

الف مبرووووووووووووك الاشراف 
ربنا يقويكم و يبارك تعب محبتكم و يثمر فى خدمتكم


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 يونيو 2012)

*ألف مبروك وربنا يقويهم كلهم 
على خدمتهم دى
بالرغم ان الترقية تمت بدون
انتخابات وصندوق***​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يونيو 2012)

*الف الف مبروك للكل-- الكل يستحقها بجداره--*
* الرب يبارك تعب خدمتهم *


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 يونيو 2012)

الف مبروك ليكم


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يونيو 2012)

الأخت  ‏كلدانية على *الملتقى الثقافي و العلمي*
الأخ  ‏aymondedعلى *المرشد الروحي*
الأخت أمة على *الاسئلة و الاجوبة المسيحية*
الأخ ‏Molka Molkan على *الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية*
الأخ صوت صارخ على *الشهادات*
الأخت +Nevena+ على *القصص و العبر*
الأخ ABOTARBO على *الصور المسيحية*

الف مليون مبروك لكل المشرفين الجدد
يسوع يبارك خدمتكم الجديده
وميرسي لكل من ارسل تهنئه


----------



## joeseph.jesus (17 يونيو 2012)

الف مبروك للجميع ع الاشراف 

ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتكم


----------



## aymonded (17 يونيو 2012)

البركة فيكم بقى تصلوا من أجلنا يا أروع إخوة أحباء في الرب
كونوا معافين في روح قيامة يسوع آمين
​


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (17 يونيو 2012)

ألف مبروك
كلهم يستاهلوا
ربنا يباركهم
​


----------



## Twin (17 يونيو 2012)

*مبروك يا بشر اللون الأصفر *​ 
*عقبال الشريطة السودا  :hlp:*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 يونيو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *مبروك يا بشر اللون الأصفر *​
> *عقبال الشريطة السودا  :hlp:*​


*طيب اللون الأصفر وعرفناه ايه الشريطة السوده دى بقى؟
*​


----------



## Twin (17 يونيو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *طيب اللون الأصفر وعرفناه ايه الشريطة السوده دى بقى؟*​


*سايب الموضوع كله وجي عليا أنا وترد :hlp:*​


----------



## rania79 (17 يونيو 2012)

مبروك مبروك مبررررروك

++++
فين الساقع وحتة الجاتوة الصيامى بقة ولا هتاكلوها علينا
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (17 يونيو 2012)

*رائعين كالعادة في خدمتكم ....الرب يبارككم في مهامكم الجديدة لمجد أسمه القدوس ....الف مبروك لجميع المشرفين الجدد...*


----------



## Rosetta (17 يونيو 2012)

مبرووووووووك 
ربنا يكون معكم ويساعدكم


----------



## اليعازر (17 يونيو 2012)

الف مبروك الاشراف للمشرفين الجدد
الرب يبارك خدمتكم

.


----------



## مونيكا 57 (17 يونيو 2012)

My Rock قال:


> []    [SIZE
> الأخوة الأحبة الذي إنضموا إلينا هم:
> 
> 
> ...



*الف مبروك للمشرفين الجدد
وليستخدمكوا الرب لمجد اسمه القدوس​*


----------



## elamer1000 (17 يونيو 2012)

*الف مبروك*

*ربنا يبارك حياتكم*

*+++*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (18 يونيو 2012)

*أهنئ كل الإخوة والأخوات الأحباء بهذه الوزنة الجديدة

ربنا يسوع المسيح يبارك فى حياتكم

ويجعل هذه الخدمة مملوءة بالثمار الصالحة

من أجل مجد إسمه القدوس
*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (18 يونيو 2012)

الف الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووك كل المشرفين الجدد

ربنا يبارك فى الخدمة


----------



## white.angel (18 يونيو 2012)

*الف الف مبروووووك ليكم *
*بجد تستحقوها عن جداره *
*خدمتكم ونشاطكم ملحوظ جداً فى المنتدى*
*ربنا يقويكم وتكونوا سبب بركه لكثيرين *​


----------



## القسيس محمد (18 يونيو 2012)

مبروك للكل 
نرفع صلاة للرب يسوع انه يقويكم ويسندكم فى هذه الخدمه 
ربنا يباركم ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (18 يونيو 2012)

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم ويستخدمكم لمجد أسمه القدوس.. 

مبروك للجميع ..


----------



## Abdel Messih (19 يونيو 2012)

مبروك للكل و ربنا قادر يستعملكم كلكم لمجد اسمه و افادتنا فى المنتدى ألف مبروك


----------



## Bent el Massih (19 يونيو 2012)

*مبروووك للمشرفين الجدد
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم ويستخدمكم لمجد اسمه القدوس​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 يونيو 2012)

ميرسي ليكم اخواتي علي مشاعركم الطيبه
يسوع يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## كلدانية (19 يونيو 2012)

شكرااا جزيلا لتهانيكم الحلوة
الرب  يباركم ويحفظكم جميعا




​


----------



## tasoni queena (20 يونيو 2012)

الف مبرووووووووك

ومن تقدم لتقدم


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (21 يونيو 2012)

الف مبروك مشرفينا الجدد 
الرب يبارك فى خدمتكم 
ودئما المنتدى فى تقدم ببركة الرب يسوع 
​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يونيو 2012)

الف مبرروك

وبالتوفيق دايما​


----------



## grges monir (22 يونيو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> الف مبرروك
> 
> وبالتوفيق دايما​


عقبال مترجعلنا مشرفة تانى روزى بعد الكسل اللى كنتى فية دة ههههههه


----------



## بايبل333 (22 يونيو 2012)

مبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــروك لكل المشرفيين الرب يستخدمهم لمجد أسمة


----------



## سامر. (22 يونيو 2012)

يا مشرفين لماذا انا لا اقدر ان افتح مواضيع جديدة ؟ 
اريدا ان اطرح الكثير من الاسئلة عن الاسلام


----------



## Coptic Man (25 يونيو 2012)

مبرووووك لكل المشرفين الجدد 

ومعلش جات متاخرة الواحد ايام الانتخابات دي مكنش بيفكر غير في مرسي وشفيق هههه

والحمد لله ربنا كرمنا من وسع


----------



## ohannes (25 يونيو 2012)

مبروك للمشرفين ...الجدد
بارك الله فيكم ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يوليو 2012)

*الف مبروووووك الترقيه 
ربنا يستخدمكوا دايمااا
وبعتذر عن تأخير تهنئتى بسبب غيابى ​*


----------



## REDEMPTION (4 يوليو 2012)

انا مش موافق عليهم كلهم


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (6 يوليو 2012)

الف مبروك للكل وانشالله يكونون الاشخاص المناسبة في الاماكن المناسبة


----------



## amgd beshara (10 يوليو 2012)

10o0o0o0o0o0o0 مبروك 
و ربنا يعطيكونعمة و معونة للخدمة


----------



## النهيسى (11 يوليو 2012)

> الأخت  ‏كلدانية على *الملتقى الثقافي و العلمي*
> الأخ  ‏aymondedعلى *المرشد الروحي*
> الأخت أمة على *الاسئلة و الاجوبة المسيحية*
> الأخ ‏Molka Molkan على *الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية*
> ...



*مبروك من كل قلبى
ربنا يبارك
حياتكم وخدمتكم الجميله*​


----------



## سانتي (13 يوليو 2012)

*سلام ونعمة...

أمر جميل صراحةً...^^
ألف مبروووك لكم ولكُن...
فليبارك الرب خُطاكم....
وهنيئاً لكم المُنتدى وللمُنتدى أنتُم...*​


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (14 يوليو 2012)

ألف مبروك للجميع و ليبارك الرب اعمالكم


----------



## tamav maria (14 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (16 يوليو 2012)

نهنىء انفسنا بالمشرفين اولاد الله وخصوصا ابو تربو


----------



## Strident (17 يوليو 2012)

الحمد لله ان امة هي اللي هتبقى مشرفة قسم الاسئلة...القسم اللي يهمني اكتر حاجة


----------

